# Gigging the gulf



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever went gigging on the banks of the gulf? I had a man tell me that he had killed some nice fish this way during this time of year.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Surf*

I have never had much luck, but as a kid I went with my father and his friends. We always went to the same place. Around Phillips Inlet ,west end of Panama City Beach. I would drive a old willis jeep along the beach as they walked in the surf. I remember some cold nights so it was this time of year. Over 50 years ago, things have changed. But I do remember at times they didn't quit untill the wash tub in the back of the jeep was full.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to fish the original Navarre Pier as a teenager (two piers ago) and remember some gys filling a cooler in late December along the beach with big flounder when the north wind slicked down the area near the beach. Never tried it myself. Used to see TOO MANY sharks out on the pier to think about wading the beach at night... even armed with a spear.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Callmeklaus (Jun 19, 2011)

Is it legal to gig with a compound bow?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Callmeklaus said:


> Is it legal to gig with a compound bow?


Yes it is legal, but not very practical.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to gig on the very west end of dauphin island. Its a long way by boat but if the water is calm you can gig BIG flounder. I dont know why. Maybe its because I never see anyone else there. I also like the gulf side of Sand island. Out from the dauphin island pier. Since its connected now, you can prolly walk a lot of it. I hate walkin though cause you always gotta walk back.


----------

